# Microcontrolador y puerto db9



## paxeco (Feb 28, 2007)

Necesito manipular con un programa visual el puerto db9 para enviarle ordenes de poner en alto los pines y en bajo.

donde lo puedo buscar o algun link porfa ayuda


 gracias de antemano


----------



## Aristides (Feb 28, 2007)

En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts",  #41/2, #63/4, #89, encontrarás ejemplos.

Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;  http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp y 
http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php


----------

